# How much paint.



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I believe I was able to coat the whole outside of my highsider twice in brightside with just one qt. Thinned a little of course and properly primed.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd say a quart _should_ do the trick.


----------



## chrisba (Sep 21, 2010)

firecat1981,
What did you thin it down for. Was this for purposes of spraying or did you roll it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

you have to thin it to do the roll and tip. If you don't follow the recomendations you might end up with brush strokes and such. Plus it goes further.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> firecat1981,
> What did you thin it down for.  Was this for purposes of spraying or did you roll it.


Make sure you get the brushing thinner. They make spraying thinner and brushing thinner.


----------

